# Part # for brass mercedes injectors to vw gti?



## AZMADMAZ (Sep 17, 2009)

Please help.
I have a 1985 vw golf gti cis-e and want to change the injectors to the cheaper brass ones but don't know the part number or crossreference?
I'm on autohausaz website. Is it the injectors for the 190E mercedes that are correct? 
and which are the best orings?
any help and clarification on this would be super.
thanks.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

There are a few mercedes that run that injector. The AZ autohaus part number you're looking for is 0437502047. 
Go with the green o-ring seals rather than the black. The get extremely hard over time when compared to the green style. It will make service and removal of the injector much easier down the road. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## strictlygerman87 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Part # for brass mercedes injectors to vw gti? (AZMADMAZ)*

will these injectors work on standard cis and how did they work out for you?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

They work on standard cis, some people have "claimed" ( I dunno whether its true or not, lol ) it made their car run better and perform a little better.
Steve-


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_ some people have "claimed" ......it made their car run better and perform a little better.
Steve-

LOL, imagine that, you replace your crappy old injectors with brand new ones and your car runs better, who'd a thunk it


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

wow, $20 each vs $60. makes me think about changing my injectors out sometime. What's the deal with these? Works fine with the air shroud system? Existing injector holders ok?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (ziddey)*

The don't have the little stainless steel caps on them that the normal air shrouded VW injector do but you can remove from the VW injectors and press them on to the Benz injectors. HERE's an old thread I started about these injectors.


----------



## RendSever (Sep 9, 2008)

Bump, for saving me a decent little chunk of money. $80 vs $240.


----------

